# C-c-c



## Elmer (May 2, 2017)

I had a recipe. How ever due to extra supplies I pulled an audible on brew day.

For 5 Gallons 

8.5 lb Pale 2-Row Malt

8.0 oz Munich malt

4.0 oz Wheat malt white 

8.0 oz CaraVienne malt

4.0 oz 20° L crystal malt

4.0 oz Victory malt

12.0 oz flaked corn

8.0 oz Orange blossom honey (last 10 minboil)

0.5 oz Columbus hops, (60 min)

0.5 oz Columbus hops, (15 min)

.25 oz Columbus hops (10)

0.5 oz Columbus hops, (5 min)

1.25 oz Columbus hops, (0 minutes)

1 oz Citra hops (0 min)

2 oz Centennial hops, (dry)

2 packs S-05

SG 1.066



The corn, citra & 1/2 oz of Columbus were all in the fridge so they got added.

We will see how it turns out


----------



## BernardSmith (May 2, 2017)

What's an audible, Elmer?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 3, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> What's an audible, Elmer?



To "call an audible" is a term from American football. It means to alter the intended, agreed-upon plan at the last moment. The quarterback will size up the defensive alignment, and call out an _audible_ signal that alters the intended play. It is now used as a metaphor for a snap decision.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 3, 2017)

Thanks, Paul.. Living here but still a Scot in the bone.. The only kind of football I watch (and used to play) is the kind where if you touch the ball with your hand it's a foul.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 3, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> Thanks, Paul.. Living here but still a Scot in the bone.. The only kind of football I watch (and used to play) is the kind where if you touch the ball with your hand it's a foul.



Weren't you proud of me to specify that it was a term from _American_ football! (And I did know you live here now.)


----------



## Elmer (May 20, 2017)

Bottles. So far there is a great danky- bitterness and a slight hint grapefruit.
Columbus might be my new favorite buttering hop.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 2, 2017)

So happy with this.
Did not get the dankness I expected From Columbus, but got a great earthy bitterness.
There is a citrus, almost candy like aroma.
It is very drinkable.
Exceeded my expectation


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 2, 2017)

Elmer said:


> So happy with this.
> Did not get the dankness I expected From Columbus, but got a great earthy bitterness.
> There is a citrus, almost candy like aroma.
> It is very drinkable.
> Exceeded my expectation



That fine bead on that white head looks like it would last the whole glass, looks delicious! (and pretty darn clear for it's age)


----------

